# Onkyo TX-SR674 and HDMI



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

The Onkyo TX-SR674 looks like quite a nice lower priced A/V Receiver for anyone who is in a rush to buy a receiver before the fully capable Dolby True HD, DTS-HD, and HDMI 1.3 receivers come out in 2007. The 674 does upconvert all analog video to HDMI, and supports 1080P HDMI passthrough, so a single video cable can be used to connect your sources to your display. It has 7.1 analog audio inputs to handle the high rez formats of HD DVD and Blu-ray, so even though it doesn't have a built-in codec, you can use your player to decode and then send that signal via the analog cables. It also comes with the advanced Audyssey 2EQ room acoustics calibration system, which makes setup a snap for those who don't know how/want to use a SPL meter the old fashioned way. And, of course, it has all those XM radio and Ipod functions, too.

I haven't actually heard one of these yet, so I'm curious as to how this puppy performs. Based on specs and previous experience with the last years' line, I'm sure it will deliver. Any thoughts?
Here's a link,
http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-SR674&class=Receiver&p=i


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm curious to hear other peoples opinions on Onkyo as well. 

Back in the day, it was one of the "preferred" brands, sort of like Denon and Yamaha these days, but it's fallen off the radar, at least among the various forms I've frequented lately.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

MrPorterhouse said:


> The Onkyo TX-SR674 looks like quite a nice lower priced A/V Receiver for anyone who is in a rush to buy a receiver before the fully capable Dolby True HD, DTS-HD, and HDMI 1.3 receivers come out in 2007.


Dolby True HD does not require HDMI 1.3, it is full supported in the 1.1 spec just need a device that can send the signal over HDMI to the receiver. The new Toshiba HD-A2 only offer HDMI for True HD audio and does not have analog out like the HD-A1.



MrPorterhouse said:


> It has 7.1 analog audio inputs to handle the high rez formats of HD DVD and Blu-ray, so even though it doesn't have a built-in codec, you can use your player to decode and then send that signal via the analog cables.


Yes, as does most of the 5.1/7.1 receivers is the last few years to support DVD-Audio and SACD.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

I tested the HK 645, vs. the Onkyo 674, vs. the Denon 2807. I picked the HK. The Onkyo had a very hard time filling the room. The Denon was very nice and almost my pick, but when it came down to the little taste that I like in my sound the HK won. Denon has it's own sound and it's very good. but I like the overall richness of the Harman Kardon.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I like how they rate their receivers down to a 3 ohm load, even if it is just for the fronts. Wish more companies would do this, as there are lots of us that have speakers that are not 8 ohm.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Man did Onkyo almost have my dough. If they only would have included preamp outputs for all channels.


----------



## Face (May 8, 2007)

intelonetwo said:


> Man did Onkyo almost have my dough. If they only would have included preamp outputs for all channels.


This is my only regret.


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have the Onkyo 674, there is nothing that i am missing, my theater is 15x17x9 the sound not only fills my room but does so with authority. I have it set at 85db on my spl meter, that's with the master volume set at 46, if I go up to 60 it blows me out of the room. it'll easily pin the needle on the spl meter. One of the features that I like is the minimum turn on volume setting and the maximum volume setting. I don't have to worry about my wife blasting the system and possibly damaging the speakers in any way. even though speaker damage is usually caused by distortion and not volume per-se. The auto setup feature is hit or miss, more hit than miss. i ran it 8 times (I was really bored) and 6 out of the eight times it got the setting very close, but I prefer to use the spl meter anyway.
Any questions? feel free to ask
Dieselpower1966


----------

